# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Retrieving the Last Value in a Dynamic List

## ExcelTip

Problem:	

Column A contains a list of numbers that is being continually added to at its base. 
We want to create a formula that will retrieve the last value in the column and automatically update when a new number is added.

Solution:	

Use the OFFSET and COUNTA functions as shown in the following formula:
=OFFSET(A1,COUNTA($A:$A)-1,0)

Note: 
The formula will only work correctly when there are no empty cells within the list.

----------

